# Question about Charge



## DrivetheGreen66 (Sep 14, 2011)

I have a question regarding what I need to do to get on Gummycharged GBE RC 1.5

Here's the current info on my charge
Hardware Version i510.06
Model Number SCH-I510
Firmware Version 2.2.1
Baseband Version i510.06 V.EE4 SCH-I510.EE1
Kernel Version 2.6.32.9 [email protected] #1 
Build Number SCH-I510.EE4

What all do I need to do to get to RC 1.5.


----------



## tm24fan8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Get ep1w radios and flash them via Odin. Then download the GummyCharged GBE zip from their thread here on RootzWiki and flash that via CWM recovery. As far as I know that's it, anyone correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## DrivetheGreen66 (Sep 14, 2011)

I can download that from the TBH app right?? I've had it for sometime but never used it.


----------



## DrivetheGreen66 (Sep 14, 2011)

Ok I downloaded it from the tbh. Now just pull it from the phone and throw it in odin

Sent from my Droid Bionic via Tapatalk.


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

You will want to flash the EP1Q modems before you flash the W update.

Sent from my Gummy Charged SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Actually, you don't need to flash the radios first. If you are rooted, you can simply flash Gummy via CWM. Just be sure you wipe EVERYTHING before flashing.


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry, I meant the W radio update. We were discussing that on another thread. 

Sent from my Gummy Charged SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## DrivetheGreen66 (Sep 14, 2011)

aaronDroid80 said:


> Sorry, I meant the W radio update. We were discussing that on another thread.
> 
> Sent from my Gummy Charged SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


So flash the w and then do the ROM

Sent from my Droid Bionic via Tapatalk.


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

The order in which you flash the rom and radios does not matter, but here is the path that I would take:
Since it looks like you are coming from a froyo build, odin the radios first. Odin the ep1q radios first, let the phone boot. Then odin the ep1w radio (yes, that's singular. The ep1w only updates the cpmodem. This is why your baseband has 1ee4 radio and 1 ep1 radio), and boot. Then wipe all and flash the rc1.5 in cwm. 
Final step...enjoy.

Sent from my Gummy Charged SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

The best way to be absolutely sure you won't have any issues is to wipe, odin a complete ep1w build, odin cwm, let it boot, reboot into cwm, wipe, and flash gummy. It always works best for me if I odin the base build first before flashing something in cwm if I'm changing both the build and the radios.


----------



## DrivetheGreen66 (Sep 14, 2011)

> The best way to be absolutely sure you won't have any issues is to wipe, odin a complete ep1w build, odin cwm, let it boot, reboot into cwm, wipe, and flash gummy. It always works best for me if I odin the base build first before flashing something in cwm if I'm changing both the build and the radios.


I'm bootlooping now. I can't get into stock recovery for some reason

Sent from my Droid Bionic via Tapatalk.


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

"DrivetheGreen66 said:


> I'm bootlooping now. I can't get into stock recovery for some reason
> 
> Sent from my Droid Bionic via Tapatalk.


don't do anything in stock recovery, only do wiping/flashing in CWM

Sent from my 4G Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## DrivetheGreen66 (Sep 14, 2011)

anoninja118 said:


> don't do anything in stock recovery, only do wiping/flashing in CWM
> 
> Sent from my 4G Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


How do I get to CWM when stuck on samsung logo?


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

"DrivetheGreen66 said:


> How do I get to CWM when stuck on samsung logo?


Did you odin the latest cwm after you odin'ed ep1w base?


----------



## DrivetheGreen66 (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes I did. Then I flashed Gummy.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

While powered completely off Hold Home+Volume UP+Power, once you see the Samsung Logo you can release POWER, but continue to hold HOME + Volume UP. This will boot you into Recovery. Once there, wipe data / factory reset, wipe dalvik cache, re-flash Gummy. If you boot loop again, Odin back to the EP1W Base. Re-download Gummy, put the new download on your SD Card and re-flash.


----------



## DrivetheGreen66 (Sep 14, 2011)

I didn't see your post. I just reflashed EP1W through ODIN. And I'm all good now. Reflashing Gummy


----------



## DrivetheGreen66 (Sep 14, 2011)

Wait wait wait. When the samsung Lady starts talking is this a bad sign???


----------



## DrivetheGreen66 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the help everyone. I got everything up and running. I really appreciate it.


----------

